# Moen Positemp...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

cartridge was stuck in the valve at a customers house. Was told that the handle just fell off. I did get the cartridge out, but it came out in lots of little pieces. I believe the rubber swelled due to the water conditions. I managed to break 3 tools and the little plastic tool that came with the new cartridge.

Anybody have and tips and/or hints on how to remove them, when they are stuck that bad?

Edit: the brass stem snapped off inside the body.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not every cool faucet design, no matter how long it has been around and no matter how big the name, are not worth repairing.

I put many Moen single levers in that category along with any Price Pfister single lever kit, lav, or bath faucets.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Positemps can be a pain. When they stuck that bad and the brass stem is broken I drive two screws near the center of the cart into the plastic and twist and pull on those. If the brass is in good shape you can use a puller

Amazon.com: Moen 104421 Cartridge Puller, For 1200, 1222 & 1225 Single Handle Cartridges: Home Improvement


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

The last guy posted a link to the moen cartridge puller, it's a great tool. Try a big easy out for pulling out the guts when the stem comes out leaving the rest of it behind.

When I get a stubborn one, I hit it with some Kroil or Liquid Wrench and let it set for a few minutes. That seems to help a lot.

I have run into a couple that just turned out to be a lost cause.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a ez out cut down to fit, never had one we can't get out.......yet


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just throw some heat to it and they come right out.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I ended up getting it out with lots of different tools. I did use and easy out, but it just cracked the plastic. Also drilled out the brass but could not make a dent in the stainless. I believe the rubber swelled and locked it up. I did try the cartridge puller but that broke and broke the tip of the cartridge.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes if just the outer shell is left, you can run a tap in and it will force the shell out. Make sure to put a piece of dowel of something behind it to avoid damage to the valve body. I use 3/8 for old style and the one time it worked for positemp I used 1/2. I had a situation where the 1st 1/3 of the cartridge snapped out and I could get the tap in. 

Here is a tool to help flush the crud out of the YELLOW crap brass valve bodies.

https://www.oneclickdirect.com/cata...ve+Sockets/Atlanta+Special+Products-7532.html


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> I just throw some heat to it and they come right out.


 Exactly, a little heat and it almost jumps out on its own.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

If you can pull the guts out it is probably a moen 1225 http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31gdKSWgb0L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Positemp is a 1222 which are the ones that have always given me the most trouble.
http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...o2C-cp8Nn-JZVUHGX8arzLzPTuqlJHgEZuYBAxCp_zSi8


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

It was the Moen 1222


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

I usually drill 2 small holes near the stem & use needle nose pliers. Now I think i will add a little heat with the pliers.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I had one exactly like this. I used a tec screw to tap the brass then used one of the trim bolts that hold the cover plate on to thread all the way through the brass stem to the back. It came right out.


----------

